
The Wealthiest Person In Each State - aaronbrethorst
http://www.movoto.com/blog/opinions/wealthiest-person-map/
======
eth1
Click on them to check their wiki page! most of them are philanthropist!

phi·lan·thro·pist: the desire to promote the welfare of others, expressed
especially by the generous donation of money to good causes.

ARE THESE CUNTS ON CRACK!!! WTF ARE THEY SMOKING..I WOULD LIEK SOME!!

The audacity to call yourself that is FUCKING mind-boggling

